# Running 30 amp



## Dcarp(IN) (Jun 30, 2020)

I have a early 8n. Has been converted to 12 volt neg. ground (KIT) Put in electric ignition. My amp gauge is showing 30plus amps HELP Please


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Fully charge your battery with a charger then try starting the tractor.
What does it read then?


----------



## sheenist (Apr 3, 2020)

Decarp: Is your amp gauge possibly wired backwards? Try reversing the leads on gauge and run it for a few seconds.

Sheenist


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

sheenist said:


> Decarp: Is your amp gauge possibly wired backwards? Try reversing the leads on gauge and run it for a few seconds.
> Sheenist


While you are correct about reversing those leads, I say leave the amp meter alone.
If the charging system worked properly before, he would have had no reason mess with that just to install the EI.
If it IS wired backwards and he has a 30 amp draw that would be a worse situation than a 30 amp charge.
I'm guessing he likely installed EI after a no start situation where he ran the battery down so of course on first start up it will peg the ampmeter trying to recharge the battery. They always show a heavy charge for the first couple/few minutes after startup.
Charging the battery with a battery charger is an easy, non invasive way to test that.
Try the easy things first and go from there.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

It ends up with what state the battery is in, and that is checked by measuring the voltage. An amperemeter is only telling you that the generator/alternator is doing something, that is all.

The usual first step when problem occurs is to use a multimeter to determine the battery/system voltage. If you put a voltmeter on the tractor you will always have the information you need.


----------

